# I will never ever forget you nor replace you



## moh07

Thank you kindly for translating this from English to Polish: 
" I will never ever forget you nor replace you " 
Thank you for your continuous help
P.S: From a man to a woman.


----------



## dn88

Hello moh07, here goes my attempt:

Nigdy o Tobie nie zapomnę, ani nie zastąpię Cię żadną inną.

Others may use different words to express it, that's my interpretation.


----------



## Faycelina

moh07 said:


> I will never ever forget you nor replace you.






dn88 said:


> nie zastąpię Cię żadną inną


This part for me sounds a little bit like you'd treat this woman as an item. I'd prefer version: *Nigdy o Tobie nie zapomnę, nikt nie zajmie Twojego miejsca.*


----------



## slavic_one

...nie powolę twoje miejsce nikomu?


----------



## Faycelina

slavic_one said:


> ...nie powolę twoje miejsce nikomu?



I'd rather say *Nie oddam Twojego miejsca nikomu *or better *Nie pozwolę nikomu zająć Twojego miejsca.*


----------



## majlo

My try: _Nigdy o tobie nie zapomnę i nikt nie zajmie twojego miejsca. _


----------



## Cynthia F

Just out of interest:

Nigdy o Tobie nie zapomnę.
I will never forget you

Is this gender specific?  What I mean is could I use this as it is now, from female to male, or would some of the words end slightly differently?


----------



## Faycelina

Cynthia F said:


> Nigdy o Tobie nie zapomnę.
> I will never forget you



Everything is OK from both genders to both genders 

Sorry for a personal comment but... don't tell me you need this sentence now...


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks Faycelina!

No I don't need it, I was just curious! It looks like one of the questions I usually ask, so thought I'd ask for future reference!


----------



## Slovianka

It seems safe to follow mailo's suggestion. We may also say: "Nigdy Cię nie zapomnę..."

Never ever = Nigdy w życiu


----------

